# Hi, guys. Just wanna check is it real or fake.



## tictactop

I have been offered to buy a "PRE-OWNED HUBLOT KING POWER BLACK MAGIC 709.CI.1770.RX" on e-bayeBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

i'm not sure that u guys can see the picture in this link or not.

However, i found another website post the same picture as the one on e-bay
https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=177620

i'm not so sure that it will be fake or not 

thank you for your help. many many many thanks ))


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

My Hublot knowledge is limited (and even that is putting it generously) however I'd be weary based on the seller's lack of substantial feedback. That's a lot of money to spend without even having the seller be reputable.


----------



## tictactop

Thank you


----------



## snkpkp

Looks good actually, does not seem fake, did u ask for the authitication card with the reader ?


----------



## jaffrie

Hi Guys,

Im a new member, wow all these thread about fake watches is pretty scary. Imagine spending big bucks
but getting fakes in return. Question, what is a safe way of buying watches if they're in the preowned market
like ebay, chrono24 etc ?

Thanks


----------



## Bunniepoop

Hey guys, a friend of mine was offered a hublot watch (and somehow I'm the one that has to find out if it's real... Lol) I was wondering if you guys can help me out. I don't have pictures right now, but I did some googling and can tell you this : it's supposed to be a hublot big bang. The back says hublot, "bigbang" (as one word), 0108, 301rx, and 814247. I don't know if any of those are the serial number.... The automatic part behind the crystal on the back (the part that spins when you move.. I don't know much about watches...) has the H, and says "21jewels" (no space) "Swiss made" 

Then there's the front... I noticed that most if not all their watches have the H at the end of the second hand... And the red second hand protrudes into the top of the H. This watch has a silver bar across the top of the H instead.... Also the 3 smaller dials (chrono etc) are as follows: between 2 and 4 is a dial that has the numbers 12, 3, 6, and 9 - while I've noticed others have 10 20 30, I believe... At the 6 the dial read 24, 8, 16 - which I thought was strange... Third dial has no numbers. Also, I noticed that on google the outer second numbers flip after the 15 so that the 20 is right side up when you are looking at the watch, on this watch the 20 through the 40 are upside down.


I believe it is fake just from what I found in google images, BUT the one thing that throws me off is that the diamonds were tested and they were all real... Do they put real diamonds in fake watches? If anyone would like me to post a picture in case this info is not enough, please let me know... Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## snkpkp

this post has no value without detailed pictures.


----------

